# ADGA Convention in Michigan. opportunity for soapers



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Michigan is hosting the ADGA convention in 2011, in October.. A chance for you to get your business name out there to more people.. We are handing out goat milk soap samples in goody bags and I could use some help.. I need 400 samples all together and can do half of them myself.. Anyone that would like to help please contact me, this is a chance for you to get your business name and a sample out there to people.. Any samples you would be sending me should have all your contact info on it... Yes, its goat people but not all of them and many goat herders/farmers do not have time or inclination to make their own soap but do like nice soaps.. So Please consider this and even if you can only send me 10 samples it would be so much help and give you a chance to be recognized.. 
I alot of my regular customers came to me from samples handed out, customers that I consider valuable to my business or I would not still be in business and the one thing it does for me is keep my expenses from goat breeding paid for.. 
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey Barb....I can send 100 samples. Just let me know where and when.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you so much Kathy, the convention is in Oct, you can send them to me anytime before then.. to me... my address is 
Barbara Vozar
8532 Schmeid Rd
Vestaburg, Michigan, 48891
Again thank you very much for helping, hoping you get orders from this.. 
Barb


----------



## JumpinIrish4ever (Mar 11, 2010)

Sent you a message! :biggrin


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I'd like to send you some, would 50 be alright?


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Barb, I'll send you some - surely by October I should be out of the "danger zone" in my soapmaking. Do you want regular size bars (mine are about 4 oz) or smaller sample size?


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

Smaller sample sizes will work fine, please make sure that you have your contact info on the bars.. I have listed my address above.. any amount you can send is fine.. they are going in goody bags for the participants of the convention, everyone that comes to the convention will be getting a goody bag and if I should get extra soap samples I will just put them in the bags also..


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Is it ok if I send some? Or do you have to many?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

What size do you consider sample size? Mine are about .5 oz each and contain all contact info and ingredients.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't have too many, it doesn't matter what size samples.. the way I look at it is I get more than 400, we will put two in each bag, but make sure its from different people... 
]Barb


----------

